# DDR/Czech cross



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

So I was hoping to get some input on this breeding:

Mating test - German Shepherd Dog

Hasn't happened yet, but it might. I don't know a thing about DDR dogs so was curious.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

cliff/carmen/mary/ and I know I'm forgetting others (sorry apologize),,can most likely give you a good idea ..looks nice to me

Masi is 4-4 on Cordon An stat, I tend to like to see him in a pedigree. 

How is Kaiser doing???? I'd love to see updated pics of the little cutie


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Kaiser is doing awesome. The stinker loves his flirt pole; could go for it all day if he could. He's 5 months old now and in the low 50's weight-wise. His overbite is as bad as ever so I'm pretty sure he'll need some dental intervention with his lower canines starting to come in, but I'll know for sure in the next few weeks. I finally have internet thanks to a friend who showed me how to tether my phone to my laptop and I finally got a camera for my birthday, so I will post pics later.  I am better with the Czech side, and I like Cordon also, but I have never looked into DDR dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

That's great you have good internet now Glad Kaiser is doing well, sorry his overbite is still bad

I am a ddr dog fan Loved all of mine, but cliff is definatelty the real expert on them/what to expect out of a pedigree, hope he chimes in, I'd like to see what he has to say as well..looking forward to seeing how big Kaiser has gotten!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Oooh--when is Zbynek doing this breeding?

I haven't seen a breeding out of him that was heavy on the DDR...usually it seems like he goes to WGWL.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Justine, he is considering this fall. Though when exactly I didn't ask. I really like Tanja so I was thinking about getting a pup from her eventually.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll be watching this thread for input as well. We definitely aren't (right...I just need to keep telling myself that  ) ready for another pup, but have been very happy with our little Aritar Bastet Monster so we're always up in his biznazz as to what he's breeding next :rofl:


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Tanja is a Czech bred German Shepherd. All Czech!! I imported and still co-own her litter sister Tora. You can see her on the website under the "T" litter. Extremely nice breeding!!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, I know Tanja is all Czech and the stud she'll be bred to (****) is all DDR. Was wondering if anyone knew how well they compliment each other pedigree-wise. Any ideas?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

The choice of DDR stud dog surprises me somewhat. Those wouldn't have been the lines I'd have expected to see. See, for example, this discussion: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/166436-abcs-gsd-breeding-4.html#post2242920

**** is out of a Sven-Sindy son that is a repeat breeding of Boban. 

My girl Xita v. Ludwigseck is closely related to ****'s mom Roxy v Ludwigseck. Xita's a really nice girl, great looks, sound nerves, medium/low drive, excellent natural instincts (defense and herding).

It makes me think that **** himself must be very impressive in person. I'd love to hear the reasoning behind making the breeding choice. A breeder with his level of experience likely knows much more about the dogs behind **** than most.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Interesting, didn't realize Boban was discussed today lol. But from what I've gathered, Boban is the one who produces the extreme aggression, not Sven right? Nice to hear about Xita; she sounds like an excellent girl.  I did shoot the breeder an email asking what he's hoping to produce with the breeding, but I think I will ask him more about **** too. 

Found a video:
Video Portal Hundeschule Wolf | **** von Weltwitz

And if you have an account there's more here:
**** von Weltwitz - working-dog.eu


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well here's my input. I can't get excited about ddr/czech crosses or she's all czech , he's all ddr.

It is not where they came from but what they are.
The czech dogs , by political necessity , are largely ddr dogs and they are german dogs , where they all began .

Difference is a selection process much as a kennel will have a selection process .

Don't believe me . Go to the pedigree of Tanja and click on each member on the last generation and see how many ddr dogs you have there, already . 

It's not like hot and cold water -- each particular dog has a family background. How were they bred . Were the partners put together to consolidate something, to diminish something , to enhance something , to introduce something new . Was the agenda understood and built upon the next generation.

Know what they are trying to do in the breeding , ask, and then see if that is what you want.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I've heard it's Sindy that throws the aggression, but I can't put that in stone either way. I just know that I was told the same thing when I was looking into a little from a Sindy relative, and decided against it just to be safe.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Let me clarify my statement....When I said Tanja was all Czech it was to designate a dog that has all Czech bloodlines (synonomous with a certain physical type), as opposed to most dogs today designated as Czech are really West/Czech mixes. Many people equate the Czech lines with a certain type physically and mentally....this happens to be (Tanja) a dog of Czech lineage. Doesn't make her good or bad though I happen to have followed this litter very closely and pretty much know where all 8 or 9 of the progeny are and have become. It was a nice breeding for producing good structural dogs with excellent working aptitude.
As for why this breeding is taking place, I can't say though I will probably find out for curiousity and knowledge purposes, but I know the breeder is extremely knowledgable about the dam's lines, German and Czech dogs and breeding in general....so maybe I can learn something.


----------

